# When will Results come in for April 2012 FE EXAM?



## hopefullyIpassed (Apr 30, 2012)

I took the test in April... When do you think I'll see results back(From NH)?

Thanks!


----------



## hopefullyIpassed (May 1, 2012)

Anyone??


----------



## roadwreck (May 1, 2012)

No one knows for sure but you can check this thread and the spreadsheet of results dates for previous years. I think those are all PE results, but they typically come out at the same time as FE results

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=10519


----------



## Miguel (May 3, 2012)

Last year for Georgia the FE results were posted on May 16. Maybe you will have your result in two more weeks.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 3, 2012)

The FE exam (in Mass) was posted the day before the PE in October.


----------



## EM_PS (May 11, 2012)

For all you blouse wearing poodle walkers cryin bout the wait for results: time to nut up or shutup and join the zombie kill fest to help pass the time! Click here http://engineerboard...0, post &amp; mention EM_PS sent ya (important), and get ready to shoot some zombie's sack off! :smileyballs: :w00t:


----------



## eng01 (May 17, 2012)

Results for FE released in OHIO

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ohio-Board-of-Engineers-Surveyors/147937978642327


----------



## Civangineer (May 26, 2012)

VA results went out May 24th.


----------



## CAPLS (May 27, 2012)

California results were released May 24.


----------

